# GMTV looking for repossession stories



## emc

Hello there

I'm a Producer on GMTV and am working on a story for the relaunch of GMTV in three weeks time (when it becomes 'Daybreak') on ex pats having their homes repossessed in Spain. 

It will be an investigation piece fronted by our new consumer expert and hopefully be insightful and also able to give advice.

If this applies to you or someone you know please get in touch with me ASAP via email: [email protected] or call me on 0207 827 7260 or mobile 07958 583690

Thanks so much

Emma


----------

